# Dang Fish



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I was just wondering what you guys use to secure your plants down.. Ive bought a few different types of stem plants now and my dang fish keep going in for a snack and pull them right out of the substrate especially my baby tears. Ive tried numerous tricks and what not but eventually the little buggers pull up my hard work. 
Im trying to create a carpet but the fish dont leave the stuff in te substrate long enough for it to grow let a lone spread


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

some fish are not compatable with planted tanks. some kinds of plants need to root for a few weeks before fish are added if the fish pick at them


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

ya but im gonig backwards...i got the fish already and want to kinda turn my tank planted..so any hints?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

what kind of fish? 
there are options. but they dont always render the tank the exact way you may want it.
plant anchors/weights can work, wrap one or two around the stem at the base and bury the anchor.
plant in a pot filled with pebbles/river rock/gravel it may be enough to keep the fish away from the root area.
depending on the plant, you could also tie it down, though this would be only really good with anubias or java ferns.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

well for the most part its only my kribs and my golden gourami then picks at em..and its only at the stem plants...


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i have some mini clay pots i've used before. either just as a weight or with the steam through it.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

the weights will probably work. if they are mostly just going after stem plants, maybe get more of the bushy type plants instead? i was thinking more of large cichlids or goldfish destroying plants. i haven't been able to keep botia loaches with plants either so i wasn't too sure what was going on in your tank. 
it's not so backwards to go planted after having your tank for a while. i think it's a natural progression thing. first it's sparkly blue-green stuff for subtrate and florescent plants, then plain gravel and plastic logs/more natural decor, then natural looking pebbles or sand with live plants.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

The fish you have eat plants and that is your problem. No matter what they will not stop. From what I can remeber only java ferns ( and plants similar to them ) will not be eaten by most old worlds and other fish like the gourami.

You can try to put some romaine in there for them to have a go at that might cut down their need to kill/destroy your plants.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

there's probably some decay to those stem plants and they are eating that, or picking at whatever is eating that.

Use weights to keep it in the substrate and give them a chance to root in, and they should be fine. Alternatively, most stem plants, if you let them float for a while, they will develop roots. Once that happens, plant them and they should stay planted.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> there's probably some decay to those stem plants and they are eating that, or picking at whatever is eating that.
> 
> Use weights to keep it in the substrate and give them a chance to root in, and they should be fine. Alternatively, most stem plants, if you let them float for a while, they will develop roots. Once that happens, plant them and they should stay planted.


In other words you are saying these fish do not eat plants? I know for a fact they do and decay or not they will eat them. The gourami could just be picking at what is on the plants but the Kribs eat plants. 
The plants being rooted will not help. These fish love to uproot plants and are just a big PITA when it comes to that.


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

for the most part they are just picking at them...i had cichlids for years and i know there destructive behavious and habits. But My guys right now are mainly just picking and nibbling at em...


----------

